# Curious - SRAM - anything still USA made?



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been out of the techie loop for a while and was wondering is SRAM still made any of their stuff in the US?

My old ESP der. and shifters on my mtb was USA made, but that was a long time ago, prior to SRAM becoming such an international company.

Just thought I'd ask.

Regardless, Rival is calling my name.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I certainly hope that nothing is made in the USA!!! USA-designed or produced products are generally of low quality when compared with products of the same price made in other countries - in my opinion. Obviously, there is a lot of low quality, low price products made overseas.

I just got the Force group on my new Specialized. Since the front shifter doesn't have a trim adjustment, I can't help but to think it was designed in the USA - typical American oversight.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

2wheel-lee said:


> I certainly hope that nothing is made in the USA!!! USA-designed or produced products are generally of low quality when compared with products of the same price made in other countries - in my opinion. Obviously, there is a lot of low quality, low price products made overseas.
> 
> I just got the Force group on my new Specialized. Since the front shifter doesn't have a trim adjustment, I can't help but to think it was designed in the USA - typical American oversight.


Clearly you are an idiot because your Force group and bike were designed in the USA. I am sure the folks formerly of Sachs had a roll in the groups, but yep SRAM and Specialized are American. 

That's OK, I am so sure your Taiwan or China made bike is produced by much better craftsmen. (Please read sarcasm)

I asked a simple question. Most who post here are helpful. If you need to be an ass, go elsewhere.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Isn't Specialized designed here(USA) but made elsewhere?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Dank said:


> Isn't Specialized designed here(USA) but made elsewhere?


Yes. This is true for many, many bicycle companies - SRAM, Cervelo, Surly, Ritchey, etc., etc.


----------

